# Late Fall Pot Tourny @ Alum



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

This Sunday 11/14/2010 New Galena Ramp
launch 7:30am - 2:30or 3 we will determine that at the ramp 
20.00 per Man = 40 for a two man team BB included


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

you crazy! I might be there.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Chris.... Any results from this tournament???


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

This is from memory but 1st was 7-7.5 lbs 2fish they had BB that was 6+lbs 
2nd had 5 fish I have no Idea on weight 
we had 3 for 4.23 and I think there were a few singles weighed 

We will go again this Sunday 7:30 start time


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

sound like a pretty good weigh in. 6 plus pounder! Was it green or brown? Too bad I have to help my buddy put in floors at my house this weekend.
Hopefully the weather will hold out and I can make it in a couple weeks.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

It was Green 
Floors can be done when the water is hard LOL!!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah. I have to sleep sometime and if I do not do the floors I do not trust her. I need all my body parts.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

huber has all winter to work on your floors!


----------

